# Checkens on top of coop?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

The last two nights I have found two of my hens on top of the coop. This is in the evening when the rest of the birds have gone in side. They have never had a problem before. They fit in with the other chickens just fine. Is this normal? And how do I fix this? And what would cause this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They probably just decided on top was better than in. Grab them if you can and make them go inside. They'll catch on


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks. I thought some how there was a lot more to it! Glad to hear it's a simple fix! Thanks agin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine occasionally decide the barn rafters are a great place to roost, and they tell all their friends, and within about 3 days there's not 2 birds in the coop and my goats and horses are covered in crap. I break them of it quickly, the ones that simply refuse to roost in the coop after a few days get their free range privileges revoked so they have no choice but to relearn where to sleep. It's a pain, especially when they don't roost somewhere safe, like the woods, or top of the roof. 

I hope your coop isn't too high! I have this image of you crawling up on a ladder in the middle of the night haha! Hope they are resolved from this newfound habit!


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

If it is a couple chickens then its normal. Was there a full moon. Mine tend to stay out to late and roost all over when there is a full moon. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

